# Show me your quarter horse crosses or share your thoughts!



## JustAwesome

I do see a lot of QH x Arabs around?

But i am a big believer in keeping things pure LOL


----------



## DrumRunner

I'm all about a pure QH but my mare is an QH/TB appendix and she's awesome..
She is reining and running bloodlines...I do think that I would probably own another QH TB appendix..even though I am all about a QH.. So this is my Nikki..


----------



## Thyme

WOW nice horse
she looks really intense in that first picture XD


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Why Saddlebred or Akhal Teke? They don't really seem very complimentary...

I quite like appendixes, and I've seen some arabxqh I didn't mind. My guy is a full QH though.


----------



## franknbeans

Above is Guinness-my QH/TWH cross (a PMU rescue) who is wonderful, despite my initial hesitation in buying a walker cross......:wink:

Below are both my guys-Frankie is a CLyde/QH/TB cross. Also, lovely. 











I love QH's, and did also love my registered ones. I just don;t need a "pure" one for my purposes, and totally love my crosses!


----------



## DrumRunner

Thank you! She is a very good girl who loves her job.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

This is Sophie. She's a grade QH cross. I actually have not dealt with her much. I know that as long as she has a butt in front of her face she's fine to ride. But that is more of a training issue. Since she's my Aunt's horse and I helped her buy her (but at my place and my aunt has literally been out twice this month) I call them all my horses. Sophie was found on a highway as a two year old wrapped in barbed wire. So she's also a survivor.


----------



## Poseidon

This is a Quarab owned by a friend of mine. He's 26 this year. He was 22 in this picture. He definitely got the best of both breeds: He has a thick, stocky body with a dainty little head and carries himself like an Arabian. If you let him, he'll go from a standstill to top speed, but he has the endurance to stay at top speed for quite a while. 









My mare is QH/Paint. Not exactly exciting. Most people assume she's a QH until I say she's APHA. She has a decent sized spot on her right side by her elbow and another small spot on her neck, so I assume she got Frame from her dam. Also, her eye looks really wonky in this picture because I used Picnik's red eye feature as her eye was just a white spot from my flash and looked really odd. But her eyes are not half blue. They are brown.


----------



## DrumRunner

Just have to point out how cute Abby is..^^


----------



## Poseidon

Thanks. She's fantastically unphotogenic. I thought about posting this picture of her that makes her look like a TB gelding.. Awkward fail.. How unfortunate that she looks nothing like this.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

I just had the vet check done and finalized last night, this is my new gelding Aidan. A Connemara/QH cross.



















And his big ol' QH booty


----------



## Bazco

Thats my oldest Daugther Corine she is 7 Cavalier is 7 as well





[/ame]


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

Bazco said:


> Thats my oldest Daugther Corine she is 7 Cavalier is 7 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


 
Ouch thats hard to watch. Cute girl and horse but she is sooo in his mouth. She kicked him go and then yanked back stop. Poor horse must have been confused. Then when she turned him to the right, she had his left rein so tight he could barely go right. yikes.

I'm not saying anything about her riding, but i felt that one.


----------



## Bazco

LetAGrlShowU said:


> Ouch thats hard to watch. Cute girl and horse but she is sooo in his mouth. She kicked him go and then yanked back stop. Poor horse must have been confused. Then when she turned him to the right, she had his left rein so tight he could barely go right. yikes.
> 
> I'm not saying anything about her riding, but i felt that one.


lol yah granted she needs lessons. and shes getting them.

Cavalier is a good boy. very tolerent.

I need a round pen!! :-(


----------



## SeeingSpots

I never train a young kid to ride with a bit I always use a hackomore or a rope halter and lead rope that way the kid doesn't hurt my horse's mouth! lol But yes lessons and a round pen! 

Cavalier is a nice looking horse though


----------



## Bazco

SeeingSpots said:


> I never train a young kid to ride with a bit I always use a hackomore or a rope halter and lead rope that way the kid doesn't hurt my horse's mouth! lol But yes lessons and a round pen!
> 
> Cavalier is a nice looking horse though


If you know where I can get a cheap used round pen... lemme know!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

While admittedly a QH purist, my grandfather bred an Arab mare many years ago for a friend that wanted an athletic hunter pony. Here's some pics of her as a 4 or 5 year old.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony

I guess I'm in the minority. I don't believe in breeding crosses, especially when there are so many cross-bred horses out there needing homes. I guess if you plan on keeping the foal it would be okay.

I show and breed Labrador Retrievers and am totally against breeding cross-breeds when there are so many mixes in shelters and rescues needing homes. Since there are so many Lab mixes out there my girls must be special, beyond having a uterus, in order to be bred.

I'm not judging the OP, but just stating my reluctance.


----------



## reiningchic11

This is our QH cross mare Jesse. Were not sure but we think she has Welsh and a hint of draft in her on her dams side. we know her sire is 100 % Qh


----------



## LetAGrlShowU

good looking horse reiningchic


----------



## reiningchic11

Thanks! We love her 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horserider33

> Ouch that's hard to watch. Cute girl and horse but she is sooo in his mouth. She kicked him go and then yanked back stop. Poor horse must have been confused. Then when she turned him to the right, she had his left rein so tight he could barely go right. Yikes


You have to say it's a kid though. That's why i put kids on my pony who can handle it and doesn't care. He was used for handicapped kids to ride so thats a plus lol.


----------



## Horserider33

this is Joe, my QH/ Appaloosa cross
















and this is my brother's horse Junior, an arab/ QH cross


----------



## Horserider33

pics didnt show in last post. this is my gelding Joe the Appy/ QH


----------



## Horserider33

Oh and this is my brother's gelding Junior, the Arabian/ QH


----------



## rockinD

Bazco said:


> lol yah granted she needs lessons. and shes getting them.
> 
> Cavalier is a good boy. very tolerent.
> 
> I need a round pen!! :-(


That looks like what's going on at our house right now . My daughter is also 7 and the riding skills are about the same lol. I thought it was just us so watching that has made me feel better. Our arena is going up this weekend so we have better lesson space. YAY!


----------



## rockinD

Bazco said:


> If you know where I can get a cheap used round pen... lemme know!!


This is what we're using to build our "arena". 

Field Guardian Stirrup Post 10pk - Statelinetack.com

It's 150' x 100'. The posts, 18 wooden post tensioners, and webbing cost us $510 including the delivery charges. We bought 6 4x4 posts (one for each corner and two for the gate) for another $35, and the gate for $79.99. 

We put in a regular gate because of the size, but you can also make a web "gate" with a spring they have on the site as well. The spring costs a few bucks.

To make a smaller area, or "round" pen, it would be much less than what we paid, and we got out cheap.

I got the idea from another horse forum, and they didn't use corner posts at all. We chose to for reinforcement since we have such sandy soil. 

Some of the things I like about it is that it's cheap, it's flexible so if anyone were to fall or be run into it you won't have broken bones from THAT impact anyway, and it's super easy to maintain/repair.

ETA: We have a round pen and a much smaller paddock that I've used for her lessons. She's gotten really bored really fast. The arena size is allowing us to add some obstacles to work around, like barrels and poles so she can start working on patterns and such. We've done this in our front pasture, but it's really larger than I feel comfortable with without her on a lead line. But, it helps keep them both more interested in it 

Food for thought


----------



## kmdstar

Say what you want about crosses & breeding them, but I sure am glad someone bred this one :lol: Not to mention she does more than the average registered horse...but annnnyway!

This is my Standardbred/Quarter Horse mare. Everyone thinks she is a Morgan though! 
This is the best conformation picture I can find of her right now, please excuse how overweight she was. She didn't respond too well to flax seed, she blew up like a balloon LOL so she was taken off and is now at a good weight.






























She is an awesome horse and I swear she could do ANYthing. I mainly do gaming (barrel racing, etc) with her but I am playing around with pleasure and we'll be making our debut next week! :shock: Western/english pleasure, eq and trail is what we'll be doing. I am going to do obstacle challenges and hunter paces, as well as train her to drive - she already ground drives. Dressage is in her far future also. Who knows what else, she's capable of anything!

Don't mind me, she must be a good horse if she can run a decent pattern with me getting in her way LOL




















(she's a jumper at heart)








































Okay okay, I'm done!


----------



## AislingxXx1234

This is Kaydee...She is Morgan QH cross. We do everything (english hunter, jumper, eventing, western games, trailr ides, etc.). She is built like a QH and has the super calm dispostion of one, but also got a bit of the Morgan pig headedness lol.


----------



## KawaiiCharlie

DrumRunner said:


> I'm all about a pure QH but my mare is an QH/TB appendix and she's awesome..
> She is reining and running bloodlines...I do think that I would probably own another QH TB appendix..even though I am all about a QH.. So this is my Nikki..


Lovee her facial expression in that first picture! xD very pretty mare


----------



## DrumRunner

Thanks..she's great. She's has the personality of the ditsy girl at school and has the complete "valley girl" attitude..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bazco

rockinD said:


> That looks like what's going on at our house right now . My daughter is also 7 and the riding skills are about the same lol. I thought it was just us so watching that has made me feel better. Our arena is going up this weekend so we have better lesson space. YAY!



Posting this made me realize what a great horse I have.

He is very tolerant.

Good bless you for the Arena link!!!

We have a riding academy about 15 minutes form our house so I want to get her into a program a bit but its sooo dificult between summer camp , ice skating, and Karate....

Yes we keep our kids busy!!!!

I'm not looking for her to be a professional rider or anything more then trails and being able to properly handle a horse and know the proper commands.


----------



## ScharmLily

I think QH/arab crosses can be very nice-- admittedly I am an arab purist though 

Just make sure the QH isn't the stubborn type...almost bought a QH/arab cross and I have to say that the stubborn mixed with the arab intelligence was NOT a good thing! However, I also almost bought a paint arab cross who was the best of both worlds...he was a great horse and the only reason he didn't come home with me was that he ended up with a horrible hoof absess that took over a year to heal  Besides being sweet, athletic, and smart, he was also quite the looker!


----------



## ItzKayley

I don't know much about QHs, except the fact I learnt to ride on my cousins old pure QH mare.  
Here she is:








She is the horse at the back in this photo, the other is a SB.


----------



## Thyme

Wow such lovely horses everywhere! Yes I also love AQHA as my mare Dedee is my darling, I got her on my 12th birthday and now I am 20 so I have kind of grown up on her. I ride english and in a coupl years (when I graduate college) I want to get into it more seriously, so I am looking to make a little sportier model, I know I can go out and buy I super awesome one, just wanted to carry on Dedee with me, she has given me a really nice paint who is at the trainer now and has turn out to be pretty athletic over jumps.
Dedee is only 14.2hh (quarter pony?) So I also want to add some height, my paint is 15 hh which is a nice height, so I think breeding her to a taller sporty horse will do great. But I am not really an appendix fan my friend has one and I love that horse but not for me.
Thanks for all the posts! Love seeing all your horses


----------



## Thyme

Oh I just noticed kmdstar's Standerbred QH cross I love her!
I love standerbred (favorite gait is the trot) but they tend to get taller then I like, I like to be able to see over their back (tip toe is ok) But I am 5'2" so I dont really ride bigger than 15.2hh How tall is your horse?
I am also impressed with Aisling's horse I didnt know morgans could jump!
Sidenote: This is just an idea I had and wanted to see what was out there, of course I will be looking into buying a horse that needs a home before breeding, and if I do breed I will most definitly be keeping her/him forever, just like a plan on have Dedee and her son Rem forever.


----------



## kmdstar

Thyme said:


> Oh I just noticed kmdstar's Standerbred QH cross I love her!
> I love standerbred (favorite gait is the trot) but they tend to get taller then I like, I like to be able to see over their back (tip toe is ok) But I am 5'2" so I dont really ride bigger than 15.2hh How tall is your horse?
> I am also impressed with Aisling's horse I didnt know morgans could jump!
> Sidenote: This is just an idea I had and wanted to see what was out there, of course I will be looking into buying a horse that needs a home before breeding, and if I do breed I will most definitly be keeping her/him forever, just like a plan on have Dedee and her son Rem forever.


Starlite is 15.1 or 15.2, not exactly sure. Definitely no taller though...I don't think I'd like a super tall horse either :lol:


----------



## Jenni101

I have 2 QH crosses. First is my boy Breeze. He is a saddlebred/qh cross.








and my 2 year old Quarab,Willow. Her momma was my arabian mare and her dad was a qh. I got her mom while she was in foal, as a rescue. Here's Willow


----------



## Thyme

I love Willows color, and I love the comformation you got on your saddlebred crosses (which is one of my fav choices)
: D


----------



## Jenni101

Thanks Tyme, Willow was actually born a nice chestnut. She seems to be getting lighter every year. I never really looked into Breeze's conformation (i know nothing about it). I think he's handsome that's for sure.


----------



## To ride the sky

So I know my girl as an APHA however she has sooo much foundation QH blood that I thought she might belong in this thread? Also I was hoping you QH experts could tell me what percentage foundation QH she would be? I know you can pay to have the foundation ppl calculate it but I'm not going to do that I don't need to know exactly just a rough idea. Thanks!


----------



## To ride the sky

Oops! Forgot the most important part lol
Ok here are her ancestors and their percentages:

100 Bert
100 Beaver Creek
100 Cowboy
100 Oklahoma Star
100 Hank H
100 Joe Hancock
100 Joe Reed
100 Joe Reed II
100 King
100 Old Tom Cat
100 Pretty Boy
100 Leo
100 Tony
100 Wimpy II
94 Sirlette
91 Mr. Diamond Dude
88 Sonny Dee Bar
82 Skipper’s Lad
79 Sir Quincy Dan
75 Clabber
75 Win or Lose
57 Music Mount
57 Quincy Dan
50 Jet Deck
50 Barred
50 Johnny Dial

Thanks for any info and here is my girl


----------



## LadyScarlet

DrumRunner those pics are awesome!


----------



## Whisper22

This is the only picture of Persia I have on this computer, sorry it's not very good, but she's my percheron/qh. The chestnut is Whisper, my arab/paint, and for some reason she looks really goofy. I promise she's not that goofy looking in person.


----------



## Lonestar22

This is Dandy. He's an Appendix (QH/TB). He's just a pasture puff 























This was a couple yrs ago, back when it actually rained in Texas. lol.


----------



## KDW

I have my horse Kodie, he is a Morgan/QH cross as well. Excellent bloodlines on both sides, both parents are registered. And he also has a lot of the morgan pig headedness!. Check out my post picture for him...


----------



## DutchFeather

Koti is my 3 year old QH/Arab cross. She's awesome and I love her, although she does have that stubburn intelligence that landed me on my bum instead of in the saddle lastnight haha... But, she's beautiful and for only being in training for 3 weeks she's doing amazing, that was her first tantrum ever and she accepted the bit, saddle, girth, and rider like a pro.



























http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...0223861263152_768278151_7108011_1553486_n.jpg


----------



## Rascaholic

franknbeans said:


> Above is Guinness-my QH/TWH cross (a PMU rescue) who is wonderful, despite my initial hesitation in buying a walker cross......:wink:
> 
> Below are both my guys-Frankie is a CLyde/QH/TB cross. Also, lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love QH's, and did also love my registered ones. I just don;t need a "pure" one for my purposes, and totally love my crosses!


I WANT GUINESS!!! He is gorgeous! May I ask why the hesitation?


----------



## billieglenn

/Users/laurawalker/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2011/07/05/20110705-182531/IMG_0225.jpg
this is my quarab mare, shes 10. she doesnt have the missing vertebrae but she has an arabian face. she can hold top speed for a decent while.she defiantly has the attitude of a young arab.


----------



## billieglenn

annnd my picture didnt work.:-|


----------



## NicoleS11

This is Julianna. Shes a QH cross 

Her mom is actually an own daughter of High Brow Cat...

This might be one of the best bred mules around...haha


----------



## Marquie93

I have a perchron/QH/arab cross, his mom is perch/arab one of the prettiest horses & a gentle giant. His dad a full blood QH smart willing and muscular. Meanwhile the "mutt" perch/qh/arab is huge, long legs, muscles & he's a sweetie
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernTack

Tried to post a pic but, it didn't work. Hmmm. Off to try again.


----------



## NorthernTack

One of my quarters. Shown here as a three yr. old. (She's coming four now.) Heavy King breeding.


----------



## Day Mares

*My QH look alike*

This my new girl, Piper, a TB mare... I thought she looked like a QH when I first saw her. What do you think?


----------



## Ladybug2001

This is Ladybug, she is a grade quarter horse. Not sure what else is in her. Some people think a little draft. The foal in the picture was sired by a registered Quarter horse.


----------



## brighteyes08

I have two QH crosses, and personally I think everything should be crossed with a QH lol. (not really, but they are a GREAT breed)

My 4 y/o Registered app Benson








personally i think he has the best qualities of both breeds, LOADS of color but hes got the QH build, and GREAT temperment, agility and brains

heres my 12 y/o BelgianxQH, Ruben








besides his unusually long head, hes got a nice build, not too thick like a Belgian but hes tall at 17hh, again a nice combo.


----------



## Thyme

OMG belgians are my favorite draft horses! You lucky you dont live in WA or that Ruben would diasppear lol j/k
He has great conformation! Love his face too


----------



## heartprints62

NicoleS11 said:


> This is Julianna. Shes a QH cross
> 
> Her mom is actually an own daughter of High Brow Cat...
> 
> This might be one of the best bred mules around...haha


 
AWWWWW!!! I WANT THE MULE BABY!!! Look at those ears!!! 

Here is my crosses. Mare is ArabxPaint, foal is by a PaintxTB stud.


----------



## brighteyes08

sorry to be rude heartprint, but this thread is for QUARTER HORSE crosses, just saying, cute foal though


----------



## Courtney

This is my Quarter Horse yearling. He was a surprise baby (seller didn't know purebred QH mare was pregnant until after she got her home - original owner had no clue that a stud got loose), so we're not sure if he's pure or a cross. His dam was kept at a Quarter Horse facility, so it's very possible that he's purebred.


----------



## trailhorserider

Zane is a QH/Missouri Fox Trotter cross. That wasn't my doing (I bought his mom and didn't know she was pregnant), but I have no problem with grades. And Quarter Horse is a good a cross as any, probably even better than most. 

The only reason I thought it was odd is because they were crossing non-gaited to gaited, and if I personally was breeding a gaited mare I would choose a gaited stud. But hey, it was their breeding operation, not mine.

Zane is only a year old, and doesn't appear to be gaited at this point.

And to all the folks who think Quarter Horses should be kept "pure," the breed has only existed for what, maybe 60 years? So they come from a recent mixed ancestry anyway. Not to mention all those TB's they mixed in there.

I love purebreds, but I also love grades. I think both are great.


----------



## billieglenn

*i think i figured it out.*

my quarab mare







she may be a tad chubby looking.  but, shes amazing either way!
ok, she looks really chubby. i promise she isnt!


----------



## Horserider33

a little chubby is better than too skinny!!


----------



## horsegirlxx

I have a qh/appaloosa named bandit, and a qh/paint named roo. You can see both of these horses in my horses page.


----------



## Annnie31

Here is Shelby. She is an AQHA mare that we bought last year. She was recovering from a stifle injury and my daughter had just been riding her for a few weeks after almost a year off. She is the sweetest mare to work with. She is by Vested Pine and out of a daughter of Blazing Hot. If we never get her to a show pen we will not be unhappy as she is a lifer with us so far as we are concerned. (Excuse the mixed tack as she was riding her WP and decided to do a quick round with the English tack)
Sorry the pic is small but I couldnt get it to resize....


----------



## MyLittleHunter

I love my MorganXQH pony Shaymus. He's the sweetest thing ever, and a really flashy mover. His temperament is fantastic, no spooking, no biting, kicking, etc, he's gentle with everyone. I couldn't ask for a better little guy. You can look at him in my barn. 

Here is Shaymus taking my brother around for a ride. My brother had some riding lesson, but then got scared by a crazy horse that nearly dumped him. Now he'll only ride Shaymus because Shaymus never acts up or gets fresh. Don't critique my brother's equitation, we're working on getting him back in the saddle after years off. lol 

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4875/zackshay.jpg Just posting the link because the pic is kind of big.


----------



## DustyDiamond

Everybodies quarter horses and quarter horse crosses are all so cute!


----------



## Buckcherry

This is Arty My QH/TB cross and he also has warmblood in him. He's kinds of goofy looking now cause he's only two but he's a sweet heart.

This is him at 1 1/2








and heres a video of him now at 2 1/2 years


----------



## Horserider33

Arty looks like he is coming along well for only the 5th ride. what is he being trained for? anything specific? or just riding lol?


----------



## Buckcherry

Thanks he's a great little gelding.
Mostly just trail riding.


----------



## wild horses

my old eventing horse a QH/TB was such awonderful horse went all the way to 2** eventing


----------



## Angelina1

Everyone's QH crosses are just gorgeous. It is great to see photos of such well loved horses. I do love the Standardbred x QH though, what a stunning horse.


----------



## GoneRama

All righty I'm only new on this forum but I may as well add some piccies of my pride and joy (who is semi retired down south, would love to bring him up here but wouldn't do that to him)
He is QH x Appaloosa, mum and I broke him in then I took him on through the pony club competitions levels. I love this horse, miss him to bits but he's too special to me to bring him up here to the tropics.









Doing some showjump training.


----------



## AislingxXx1234

> I am also impressed with Aisling's horse I didnt know morgans could jump!


Thanks! She seems to really like it! I've jumped my personal highest record on her of 3'6! She is about 14.2hh so I think she is pretty good at it ;p


----------

